# Saint class rescue tugs query



## Prestonian

With the 70th anniversary of the Dunkirk evacuations coming up, I would like to know if the Saint class tugs involved (St Abbs, St Fagan, St Clears & St Olaves) were refitted with the 12pdr mounting on the forecastle. The bandstand and armament appear to have been removed from all units between the wars. 

I have tried the IWM photo archive and the NMM photo collection, but neither have come up with pictures from 1940.

Thanks in advance

Don


----------



## todd

A list of the 'Saint' Class
Information
Type	Rescue Tug
Displacement	800 BRT 
Length	143 feet 
Complement	
Armament	1 12pdr AA gun. 
Max speed	12.5 knots
Power	1250 HP 
Notes on class	



All ships of the Saint class:
￼Royal Navy (more on Royal Navy)
HMS Caroline Moller (W 09) (lost 7 Oct 1942) 
HMS St. Abbs (W 02) (lost 1 Jun 1940) 
HMS St. Blazey (W 46) 
HMS St. Clears (W 06) 
HMS St. Day (W 55) 
HMS St. Dogmael (W 66) 
HMS St. Dominic (lost 8 Dec 1941) 
HMS St. Issey (W 25) (lost 28 Dec 1942) 
HMS St. Just (W 90) (lost 14 Feb 1942) 
HMS St. Martin (W 27) 
HMS St. Mellons (W 81) 
HMS St. Monance (W 63) 
HMS St. Olaves (W 40) (lost 21 Sep 1942) 
HMS St. Omar (W 34) 
HMS Abeille XXII 
HMS St. Breock (W 56) (lost 14 Feb 1942) 
HMS St. Cyrus (W 47) (lost 22 Jan 1941) 
HMS St. Fagan (W 74) (lost 1 Jun 1940)
9 Rescue Tugs of the Saint class lost.


----------



## todd

A list of the HMS tugs that were lost in WWII and ,where known, the Class to which they belonged

1940
2 Mar 1940 HMS Fairplay II 
1 Jun 1940 HMS St. Abbs (W 02) Saint 
1 Jun 1940 HMS St. Fagan (W 74) Saint 
23 Jun 1940 HMS Coringa 
4 Sep 1940 HMS Saucy (i) 
12 Sep 1940 HMS Salvage King 
13 Oct 1940 HMS Danube III 
8 Nov 1940 HMS Muria 

1941
21 Jan 1941 HMS Englishman 
22 Jan 1941 HMS St. Cyrus (W 47) Saint 
18 Oct 1941 HMS Assurance (i) (W 59) Assurance 
8 Dec 1941 HMS St. Dominic Saint 

1942
14 Feb 1942 HMS St. Breock (W 56) Saint 
14 Feb 1942 HMS St. Just (W 90) Saint 
17 Mar 1942 HMS Adept (W 107) Assurance 
21 Sep 1942 HMS St. Olaves (W 40) Saint 
7 Oct 1942 HMS Caroline Moller (W 09) Saint 
28 Dec 1942 HMS St. Issey (W 25) Saint 

1943
16 Mar 1943 HMS Horsa (W 97) Assurance 

1944
14 Jan 1944 HMS Adherent (W 108) Assurance 
24 Apr 1944 HMS Roode Zee (W 162) 
11 Jun 1944 HMS Sesame (W 144) Assurance 

1945
9 Feb 1945 HMS Hesperia (W 106) Bustler 
17 Jul 1945 HMS Athlete (W 150) Favourite 
24 Rescue Tugs lost.

Hope this info will help ?

Jim


----------



## Cobbydale

Prestonian said:


> With the 70th anniversary of the Dunkirk evacuations coming up, I would like to know if the Saint class tugs involved (St Abbs, St Fagan, St Clears & St Olaves) were refitted with the 12pdr mounting on the forecastle. The bandstand and armament appear to have been removed from all units between the wars.
> 
> I have tried the IWM photo archive and the NMM photo collection, but neither have come up with pictures from 1940.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Don


St MELLOWS with gun on foredeck.


----------



## RayJordandpo

My father served on rescue tugs during WW2. He was stationed at Great Yarmouth. He told me that they had guns on the bridge wing. I didn't realise 24 tugs in total were lost, that certainly is a lot.


----------



## todd

I have found this thread which has a lot of photos of US ATR tugs with their armaments in full view.

http://www.towingline.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ATR-Rescue-Ocean-Tugs-1st-set.pdf

Hope it is of help.

Jim


----------



## Billieboy

Jim, the link doesn't seem to work!


----------



## todd

Billieboy said:


> Jim, the link doesn't seem to work!


I have just used the link again (from this site) and got through OK. In the article there are 53 pages and loads of photos/details etc.,etc, well worth a visit. Try copy/paste to your address bar and see if that works,
Fingers crossed.

Jim


----------



## Billieboy

Thanks Jim works perfect!


----------

